# ShieldsUP! (staying safe on the internet!)



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

www.grc.com (Gibson Research) has always been a safe and trusted place to test any computer for "holes" for free. (Thanks Steve!) My machine(s) have always been "invisible" when I'm on the internet and with a few clicks and some simple instructions, you too can stay safe from dataminers, hackers, spammers, etc. trying to rip you off or even destroy your machine. 

www.321download.com/LastFreeware/page7.html has _*Kerio personal firewall*_'s last free version still. Or click here to go straight to the download --> http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/files/keriopf215.zip for as long as it lasts.
It is a very easy to understand and quite strong firewall. I recommend this over most all other free firewalls. Sunbelt now owns the paid version if you desire/require a newer version.

Stay safe people! Virus writers all need to be taken out in the street and SHOT!

DM


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I use to use Kerio all the time. Stuck with the last free version until it started having issues with constantly asking for permissions over and over for the the same items I'd already told it to remember. I switched to Comodo shortly after and won't look back. Comodo is far better if you take the time to set it up correctly.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

When I tried Comodo, it crashed my machine over and over, so I avoided it. I'm not saying any firewall is BAD, it all depends on what your needs are and what age/shape your computer is in. Zonealarm, for instance, WORKS, but it's certainly not the best out there, and if I had MY choice, there are govt. firewalls that are nearly impenetrable, though not available to the general population for the most part. You can go to grc.com, (or similar TRUSTED testing sites) to find out how safe you truly are.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Amazes me how many people forget to turn file and printer sharing off. And then drag the laptop to a public wifi site and wonder why they develop problems.


----------

